# More buildings to consider



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as we're speculating on buildings, here's a few that are currently on my radar.. 

The old IC freight depot in Normal Illinois.. 









The IC Depot in Durant Mississippi. 









A nice simple coal loader somewhere on the CSX 









And what railroad would be complete without a shotgun shack..


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are great shots--very good choices and the photos themselves are shot in an appealing manner. The inclusion of any of these structures would be a fine addition to any model railroad.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Needless to say I favor the first and the last ones.  That's an exceptionally fine shot of the coal loader operation however.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Richard, if you end up with the last one, "You may find yourself behind the wheel of a large automobile".....


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Got just the spot for that last one Dave.Good Picture. I remember making one similar in HO, way back..................... 
Rod


----------

